# Dangers of Motorcycles?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

What are the real dangers of owning and driving a motorcycle, other than the threat of some other driver who can't drive properly running you over? What I mean is; are motorcycles dangerously prone to falling over and running you over at 120km/hour, etc?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Other than they are an accident looking for a place to happen, nothing.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have been riding a motorcycle s ince I was 16, never an accident or spill. The biggest concern is everyone else. My father, has been driving since 16 or so as well, without an accident. This is the first year for me without a motorcylces and with spring close, the urges to ride again are very hard to ignore. Motorcycles are not prone to falling over. The most danger of tipping a motorbike over is when going slow, but when your moving faster you can ride with no hands. The bike keeps moving forward. If your thinking about buying one, dont hesitate. They are the best mode of transportation!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

That and the insurance for motorcycles is apparently substantially cheaper than for cars... is that accurate?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Despite Wonderings impecable record, you will fall off eventually. I know many experienced riders that have. Mostly it is due to the poor driving of others, sometimes unfortunate events (a deer crossing the road). 

Golden Rule: Dress for the fall, not for the ride. 

And have fun.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Friend of mine took a rider's course a while ago, and learned that the vast majority of motorcycle accidents occur with unlicensed drivers--those who consider them toys and not vehicles. 

Beyond driver stupidity, road conditions are a big factor on bikes. Friend of mine was convinced that motorcycles where death machines. When pressed, I learned that this was because her brother scraped himself up pretty badly riding a motorcycle wearing shorts and a T-shirt on a sandy beach.

Also, apparently some new drivers have a urge to go extremely fast, simply because they can. I know this largely from a group of guys that I know, who apparently went through a midlife crisis all at once, bought racing bikes all at once, and started riding around at 200 km/h. 

But I suppose a lot of that falls under 'driver stupidity'.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Most people do, I am not saying they dont. But they are not the death traps everyone makes them out to be. I am sure I will fall eventually. Insurance can be cheaper, depends on the bike. If you looking at a full sport bike, be prepared to pay some big $$$ look for a nice sport cruiser mix andit wont be to bad.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've also been riding a motorcycle since I was 18 without an accident other than falling off in blizzards but that goes with winter riding for 5 years. Knowing HOW to fall is a good thing as are other avoidance training. Good protective gear is a must.

Current big bikes and inexperienced drivers are a real risk - the big guns are unbelievably powerful. The big three builders gave up the arms race at 300 kmph....for a street bike.

Intermediate bikes these days are very safe to drive, much better handling, brakes etc.

You have agility, acceleration and brakes that will do a nose wheelie to avoid accidents.
Anti-stupidity vaccine is NOT included.

Look at the numbers and see where you fit.



> *Some Motorcycle Statistics*
> 
> Some people say that motorcycling is very dangerous. What are some real statistics about motorcycles and accidents?
> 
> ...


•••••••

Sinc are you back commenting on something you've never done????


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Sinc are you back commenting on something you've never done????


Sinc would never do that, as his comment would be invalid as you know


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm just about to invest in a bike to take the time to learn. How much is insurance?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm trying to decide whether or not to get a bike. Used to dirtbike a TON when I was a kid and would really love to get a street bike now. However, given the speeds I like to go, I'm not sure the wisdom of that..


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

We'reGonnaWin the prices vary, it depends on your age, driving record, type of bike etc. I was paying on my 83 Goldwing $400 a year, but a quote on a newer sport bike had me at $1000 a year.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

wonderings said:


> I have been riding a motorcycle since I was 16, never an accident or spill................... but when your moving faster you can ride with no hands.


 No hands? Sorry to say it, but you're due!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Motorcycles are very stable at speed - the gyro forces are extremely strong - riding no hands is really not unsafe in the right conditions - open highway little traffic.

The most amazing bit of "edgy riding" I've ever seen came on the 401 in fast quite heavy traffic.
I was doing 120 klicks in the middle lane - biker came up very fast on the right - I guess 160+ then stood it on it's back wheel and took the crossover ramp to the collectors lanes. 

I was blown away - figure he had to accelerate to bring the front end up and he rode it that way as far as I could see him - a good couple of km anyways.

Casual no hands on the open highway is just a nice way to relax your back. 
THAT kind of stunt on the 401 IS asking for it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I was stating a point Gerbill about the balance that comes on a motorbike at higher speeds. I do not do this on a regular basis. They taught us that in the motorcycle course I attended. The idea was to know the bike, what it is capable of, what your capable of. I learned to respect a motorcycle, it can be deadly if it is not. But there is no other form of transportation like it.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

wonderings said:


> I was stating a point Gerbill about the balance that comes on a motorbike at higher speeds. I do not do this on a regular basis. They taught us that in the motorcycle course I attended. The idea was to know the bike, what it is capable of, what your capable of. I learned to respect a motorcycle, it can be deadly if it is not. But there is no other form of transportation like it.


 I love bikes and had them for years in my mis-spent youth. Letting go of the handlebars at high speed isn't going to make the bike go out of control, per se. However, if something happens, an unexpected pothole for example, you could end up falling off and getting pavement rash at the very least. 

I think falling off and wrecking the bike is a valuable experience, as long as the damage isn't too severe - makes you a bit more cautious in future.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Nothing like the freedom of a bike but respect its power and keep in mind, a fender bender on a bike can kill you. As a teen I went 80km/hr into front quarter panel of a car and lived to tell the tale after several surgeries and some nasty road rash. The driver of the car pulled out in front of me not seeing me riding out of a setting sun. 
I've road one since but would not want my kids getting one in the teen years. We thought we were immortal back then and our driving reflected the fact. 
My neighbor drove in front of a guy on his bike last summer making a turn onto a side street and the result of their low speed collision was the loss of his leg. Had he been in a car he'd have easily walked away unharmed. If you get one keep your head up. Other drivers often don't see you. Oh and where a full face helmet and leathers. If I had been wearing an open face helmet my I would have been a mess. The leathers saved me bigtime but my legs didn't do so well.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep - basically assume you are invisible and flash those lights and use the the horn. Dead right has special meaning for a motorcycle driver.
That said, claim your lane and don't let cars sidle up close. Keep an eye on the rear view mirror and warn drivers that are tailgating by tapping the brakes.

Trucks in the wet are nasty beasts - like riding into a hurricane - stay well away or risk being blinded by spray and all sorts of debris.

Oh and street car and railway tracks on an angle are brutal as are wide areas of road paint when wet.

Stay left or right in a lane to avoid the oil at intersections. "Slippery when wet??"......in spades.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Sinc are you back commenting on something you've never done????


For the record I owned a Norton when I was 18. After a couple of months, I became overconfident and took a corner on a gravel road much too fast. To this day, I pick the odd bit of grit out of my left leg. I never rode the bike again as I concluded then they were too dangerous for my liking.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep you are right in the 92% bracket. Falling is part of motorcycling and if it scares anyone they should not get involved.
Like kayaking and not wanted to get wet.

At least you had a taste - too bad you didn't keep the Norton - would have topped up the retirement cookie jar.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I don't think bikes are particularly dangerous. I _know_ the road is dangerous.

Like a lot of people on ehMac, I grew up when cars were big, had bad brakes, no seatbelts, cornered like motorboats and half the time weren't safe for a trip to the grocery store. Some people drove them just fine and some people never drove safe even leaving the driveway.

Today we have small cars operating on roads that are still made for 22-foot Chryslers with bad brakes and boat handling. You would think that it would be pretty hard to not keep a Toyota in a driving lane twice as wide as your bumper, but a lot of drivers can barely pull that off.

I also see a lot, way too many, drivers hugging the right-side lane marker. It's obvious they don't understand the concept of being aware of their surroundings and to insure they are seen by others. Anticipating is obviously right off the radar; some 'advanced" topic they haven't got around to yet.

If they did they wouldn't be placing themselves in the worst possible position to observe conditions ahead, in the blind spot of the driver ahead, and choosing to hug the parked car or the playing children over another motorist that can get out of their way if need be.

Perhaps they don't think the other drivers would do so; which is scary itself since that's what they're supposed to do themselves when necessary.

We were taught "defensive driving" in school which basically is the same thing you learn in a MCSC. I think they teach what I might call "driving the TV's remote control while eating and talking to suzy" today.

MotorbIkes are good, they're fun and rewarding. What they aren't are toys. They are vehicles, and are no worse or better than any other vehicle. Bicycles are not seen to be terribly dangerous; we let our children ride them, yet the rider is just as exposed to traffic dangers.

I'm of mixed opinion about graduated driving licenses; they may be helpful but I don't think a 30-year old who has never driven is any safer than a 18 year old who hasn't. Stats show teen traffic deaths are down 25% but also show the number of licensed teen drivers is down 33%, and I haven't seen anything on whether there are fewer accidents (without injury).

They also show that the second most dangerous driver out there (teen males win first place) is a 25-40 year old woman who might soon "improve" to third place due to the driving "skills" of teen females. Not sure there is any real progress there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gordguide your comments about drivers in general are obviously the result of astute observation.

I have driven millions of miles in my time and one thing I can tell you is that young women, are by far and away the most aggressive drivers on roads today, especially in the Edmonton region.

Every day as I go to and from the city, I am passed, cut off, tailgated or just plain blown off the road by young females.

It is astonishing to me that they drive so hard and so fast.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anything can be dangerous. Dull butter knives and dill pickles can be deadly when in the wrong hands. Lots of people have choked and died on peanut butter sandwiches.

But motorcycles, by their very nature, are inherently dangerous. Standing upright is not their "default" stance.And they only have two small hand-sized patches of sometimes questionable rubber that connects them to the road. Often, they have wayyy too much power to maintain this tenuous contact patch...even if the road is clean and dry. And they are not terribly visible to the sonambulstic automobile drivers...who have a much bigger gun in their arsenal.

If you do not pay total attention when operating a motorcycle of ANY type on on the streets...and I mean 100% of the time...then you are likely to get bit. BAD.

I have a whole bunch of motorcycle related scars to prove this simple fact. And a metal bolt that currently holds my right ankle together.

And a bunch of dead buddies too.

Bikes deserve all of your respect. And require ALL of your attention when riding. 

No exceptions.Trust me on this.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Lars said:


> What are the real dangers of owning and driving a motorcycle, other than the threat of some other driver who can't drive properly running you over? What I mean is; are motorcycles dangerously prone to falling over and running you over at 120km/hour, etc?


I will tell you that a motorcycle travelling at 120km/h is very stable and not likely to fall over. In fact the faster a bike goes, the more difficult to turn it becomes, due to gyroscopic precession. When racing, you need to lean the bike as far over as you can and beleive me it isn't easy. They aren't hanging off of the bike for fun!!

I agree with most of the points brought up in this thread, about paying attention giving it respect etc., but I take exception to the "Motorcycles are inherently dangerous" part. They are not inherently dangerous - usually it's the rider that is dangerous. Motorcycles don't pull nasty tricks on you while riding, unless of course it's not mechanically sound. It isn't going to buck you off without notice, unless of course you aren't paying attention to the throttle.

Motorcycles do exactly what you tell them to do. Yes they have a small contact patch, and you need to be weary of that fact, but I can scrape my footpegs through a corner at 120 on a racetrack - and when leaned over, that contact patch is smaller. There is an incredible amount of grip on modern street tires and so long as you keep in mind the environment and ride accordingly, you'll be fine. If you push the envelope it'll push back.

You must always be aware of your environment and the bike itself - much like landing an airplane. It requires your complete and undevided attention.

FWIW, I have never dropped my bike on the street or had an accident in some 18 years of riding and I would estimate upwards of 500,000 km's. The racetrack, well...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Since 1979 I've had 10 motor bikes including scooters and mopeds.
My advice is to start small and work your way up to a bigger bike,
Some of the bigger bikes are hard to handle until you get used to their weight.

My last bike was a 1984 BMW R65...It was a bit top heavy when the gas tank was full.

To give you an idea on what a BMW R65 looks like:
http://www.webbikeworld.com/BMW-motorcycles/r65page.htm

A few points about riding and getting a motorcycle:

- If you live in a city that has lots of pot holes then stay away from bikes with small wheels.
- If you live in a city with streetcar tracks then stay away from them when they get wet.
- Don't ride with a passenger until you have learned how to drive with a dead weight.
- Take a really good driving course.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

dolawren said:


> - If you live in a city that has lots of pot holes then stay away from bikes with small wheels.
> - If you live in a city with streetcar tracks then stay away from them when they get wet.
> - Don't ride with a passenger until you have learned how to drive with a dead weight.
> - Take a really good driving course.


All of those do's and dont's , i didn't and did. And add some, add a lot actually. 

smallest wheels in the market for a scooter, no brakes( yes , that's right), limited movement of the steering wheel (due to odd cargo), lots of tracks, lots of slippery rocks for asphalt( called adoquin in spanish, laid there over 150 years ago) WHILE controlling my dogs running parallel to me on the sidewalks (that means no helmet, so to give commands) , all of this in a city that if any of you went behind a wheel for more than 2 blocks, you'll cry in Panic. (Buenos Aires, just like Rome for comparison).

After all this showing off (I am Superman), i had my share of accidents. Always "their" fault, (je je), but I'm still here and in one piece.
Although every day some biker dies or kills someone in Buenos Aires, if you drive sensibly, nothing serious is ever going to happen, sure you'll slip on ice, but no major bruises there. Broken bone the worst you could do (wear a helmet)

so go for the bike (start small) 

Me, i could never drive a bike in Canada. You people actually obey traffic signals (red lights and stuff) and i can't do that, not in a bike anyway. It's just too boring. My dogs miss the exercise as well.


----------

